# Si-fi filme gesucht



## B_R_O_C_K_E (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach filmen wie event horizon, alien 1-4, moon und sunshine.
Habt ihr empfehlungen für mich? 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fand Apollo 18 eigentlich ziemlich gut. Hmm... ich denk mal kurz nach ob mir noch mehr einfallen.  Behalt auf jeden Fall mal Prometheus im Auge, der kommt hier bald in die Kinos. Wenn dir Alien gefallen hat, ist der Streifen absolutes Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (12. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du dir Pandorum und Cargo angucken. Die fande ich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Mai 2012)

eden log könnte ich noch anbieten. ist zwar etwas unkonventionell, aber zumindest sci-fi
pitch black fehlt auch auf jeden fall!


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (12. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure tipps  dürften auch filme unter wasser sein, wie abyss - abgrund des todes


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

Schon mal "Serenity" gesehen. Etwas älter aber imo sehr unterhaltsam, gut gemacht und schöne Weltraumszenen..


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (12. Mai 2012)

Nein, habe ich noch nicht gesehen, werde ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## troppa (13. Mai 2012)

Hm, wenn dir Moon gefallen hat solltest du dir noch Solaris (Original) und 2001 mal ansehen. Wenn dir Pitch Black gefällt wäre Riddick auch was für dich.


----------



## Ben2010 (14. Mai 2012)

Serenity ist die Fortsetzung der Serie FireFly in filmform. Die Serie besteht nur aus 14 Folgen (damals leider trotz hoher Qualität abgesetzt) - aber am besten erst die anschauen und danach den Film. 

Ansonsten... Sphere gehört sicher auf die Liste. Als Klassiker ist Dark Star Pflicht. Starship Troopers sollte auch nicht fehlen (Teil 2 hat nie existiert!), Teil 3 kann man evtl. schauen wenn man den ersten Film wirklich mag. Dark City vielleicht noch (so wie Matrix aber mit weniger peng peng boom boom). Tron sollte nicht fehlen - zumindest der neuere Film. (Das Original ist halt nicht sehr gut gealtert rein vom visuellen her - dennoch ein Meilenstein). Zu den Alien-Filmen gehören natürlich auch die Predator bzw. Alien vs. Predator Filme (wobei man den 2. Teil von letzterem in die Tonne kloppen kann). Hmm... Dune ist ein SciFi Klassiker. Auch den Tv Mehrteiler kann man sich gut ansehen... Joa mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## AMD x6 (14. Mai 2012)

E.T.   damals habe ich geheult.The Arrival(1996)mit Charlie Sheen.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (15. Mai 2012)

Dark City ist auch ein geiler Film, gefällt mir auch sehr gut aber nicht ganz das, was ich suche 
Möchte mehr so Filme wie Event Horizon, Alien 1-4, Sunshine, welche sich Hauptsächlich in einem Raumschiff abspielt, da ich diese beklemmende Atmosphäre so mag 
AvP-Filme finde ich leider nicht so gelungen, sorry


----------



## Ben2010 (15. Mai 2012)

Naja wie gesagt Sphere gehört auf jeden Fall dazu - stell dir eine Mischung aus Event Horizon (nicht ganz so horror-mäßig) und The Abyss vor. 
Das dürfte das ganz gut treffen.

Dark Star spielt auch nur auf einem Raumschiff... geht aber eher in eine andere Richtung als die von dir genannten Filme 

Da fällt mir noch ein anderer Klassiker ein - "Android" mit Klaus Kinski - spielt soweit ich mich erinnere hauptsächlich auf einer Raumstation.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (15. Mai 2012)

Ist sphere der mit geroge clonny oder mit der einen frau aus basic instinct?


----------



## Ben2010 (15. Mai 2012)

Jein, Dustin Hoffman statt George Clooney.. aber ja mit Sharon Stone aka die Frau aus Basic Instinct


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (15. Mai 2012)

Ben2010 schrieb:


> Jein, Dustin Hoffman statt George Clooney.. aber ja mit Sharon Stone aka die Frau aus Basic Instinct


 
Ja genau, Die Stone wars  und der Film mit Clooney, ist das Solaris ?


----------



## Ben2010 (15. Mai 2012)

Jep, das ist die Neuverfilmung von Solaris.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Mai 2012)

Priest, Minority Report, Equilibrium, Daybrakers, In Time und A.I.-Künstliche Intelligenz fallen mir da ein.


----------



## klonekrieger (16. Mai 2012)

da fallen mir ein 2001-odysse im Weltraum
                      2010-das Jahr in dem wir Kontakt aufnehmen
                      Mission to Mars
                      Lost in Space
                      Der Flug ins schwarze Loch
ansonsten gibts Science-Fiction - Alle Filme der Kategorie Science-Fiction - Filmdatenbank eine Filmdatenbank


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Mai 2012)

Super das mit der Datenbank, herzlichen Dank


----------



## dietima (2. Juli 2012)

Wie ich bereits hier empfohlen habe (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-science-ficiton-alien-filme-oder-serie.html): *Knowing*.

Top Film: Science-Fiction, Entime.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2012)

Gehen auch Serien ? Stargate ..


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juli 2012)

Filme wie Pandorum, Sunshine, Event Horizon gibts nicht soviele. Ich kann dir aber andere gute Sci-Fi-Filme empfehlen: District 9, Monsters, Children of Men, Cypher z.B. 

War of the Worlds, Skyline, Battle Los Angeles fand ich zumindest ganz okay. (Steh auf Invasionsfilme)


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Hm independence Day is auc n guter invasionsfilm.


----------



## crusherd (18. Juli 2012)

Hätte da auch was:
Riddick - Chronik eines Kriegers (Fortsetzung zu pitch black)
Avatar
Thor
Equilibrium
Ultraviolet
Aeon Flux
Terminator-Reihe


----------

